# Free Shipping Supplies-For all you bombers out there.



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, I don't know how many of you guys know this but USPS offers free boxes shipped to your house. 
*Oh yeah Did I mention they are free?*
I ordered over a 100 boxes to help with my bombing needs.
Just thought I would pass this info along.

USPS POSTAL SUPPLIES


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

That's awesome, thanks for posting this J, it's gonna help out a lot when I get to bombing. Soon, very soon...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JG.... that is HUGE!

Thanks a ton dude!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

good post J i saw this and ordered 50 boxes with labels and usps tape


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

a 1096S with 8-10 cigars in it fits inside of a 1096L and is still weighs in under the 1 pound/$3.85 rate.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

txmatt said:


> a 1096S with 8-10 cigars in it fits inside of a 1096L and is still weighs in under the 1 pound/$3.85 rate.


Any idea where to get the 1096L anymore?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Any idea where to get the 1096L anymore?


http://shop.usps.com/cgi-bin/vsbv/p...isplay_products/productDetail.jsp?OID=1003570


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you all typically use the S or the L? I ordered 25 of the Ls last week--should I get some of the S as well?


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

croatan said:


> Do you all typically use the S or the L?


I use all different sizes.



croatan said:


> I ordered 25 of the Ls last week--should I get some of the S as well?


Why not? They are* FREE!!* I ordered over a 100 boxes!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

And when your done ordering your free supplys go check this out......
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=92034#post92034


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> I ordered over a 100 boxes to help with my bombing needs.


You're getting ready to send 100 bombs???
Wow!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

mmblz said:


> You're getting ready to send 100 bombs???
> Wow!


Over the next year or so, I might. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey anything free is great.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i didn't see some of the boxes that i normally use on there?? 

the PO is right down the street from me, i normally go there to mail my stuff anyway, so i grab more as i leave.


it's either box #3 or #5 that a box of robustos fits perfectly in, even with 2 ziploc bags and bubble wrap around it.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

jgrimball said:


> http://shop.usps.com/cgi-bin/vsbv/p...isplay_products/productDetail.jsp?OID=1003570


Strange! When I searched the first time, it didn't find them. Oh well.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks bud!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> a 1096S with 8-10 cigars in it fits inside of a 1096L and is still weighs in under the 1 pound/$3.85 rate.


Yep, that's what I use. Just enough room for a layer of bubble wrap between the 2 boxes. Pretty much bullet proof!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Figured I would spend the credits and make this a sticky.
You now have unlimited bomb cases (boxes hehe) at a touch of a button! Bomb away! :gn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

EXCELLENT sticky JG.... I bumped your credits to help pay for it.

THANKS!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> EXCELLENT sticky JG.... I bumped your credits to help pay for it.
> 
> THANKS!


Thanks Rod!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Sweet deal. Thanks.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

funny - i ordered the two box sizes and some labels.
yesterday i got the large boxes.
today i got the small boxes.
i'm assuming tomorrow i'll get the labels.

my guess is that all of them arrived at the PO the same day, but our mailman didn't want to put all three of them in his cart on the same day...


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got the boxes and labels on the same day. Thanks Justin, good find!

Now if I only had cigars to put in the boxes and mail to people...


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

great heads up! much thanks!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

my labels finally showed up, exactly a month after i ordered them (even though they were supposedly not backordered).


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I recently ordered my boxes. Thanks jgrimball! I donated some credits to you in thanks!


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Back to the top for this one for my newbie brothers and sisters.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I definately need to check this out !


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Bump, cause there are alot of newer members that may not have seen this.

Ron


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey JG. Thanks for the info. I just ordered mine. Bumped you RG.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

mike32312 said:


> Hey JG. Thanks for the info. I just ordered mine. Bumped you RG.


Thanks bro!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This thread is "sticky" material


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Updated link:
http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...1&parent_category_rn=11820&top_category=11820


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> This thread is "sticky" material


It was a sticky thread before the great crash.

Ron


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the updating link....my local post office doesn't even keep the small boxes on hand. They now have a stand full packing materials and want you to buy them.

repped.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

To clarify - USPS Priority mail supplies(boxes , labels , envelopes , stickers and various forms) are free not the brand "Ready Post" that are in the rack in your post office . Chances are that by the time you buy the Ready post supplies and pay for standard shipping that you will pay more then if you shipped Priority with the free supplies . Also they no longer give out the tape , people were getting the tape and using it for everything but Priority mailing . My post office will give me whatever size Priority mail box as long as they have it in stock and they do run out alot .


----------

